# 6" XH cast iron in Chicago



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A friend of mine who works in Chicago had a nice job today. They had to replace about 200' of 6" XH cast iron in a sub basement crawlspace in Chicago. They had to wear biohazard suits because it was packed full of body parts and waste, it was part of a university hospital. All lead and oakum. A total PITA, but he said that's how he rolls. His lead hammer for buckling pipe together or aligning joints is a piece of rebar poured into a pop can.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like a barrel of laughs. But he did ok on that job though :thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What supply house had that much XH cast iron in stock? Or did they replace XH with SV?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

They put back XH, he works for CJ Ericson.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*parts is parts....*

it takes a special breed to do work like that
sort of a "human swill" or "soup" in that pipe........:blink:


that makes me wonder what they do with 
the old pipe in a situation like that???

I am sure they had to clean up the crawl space too..



do they do anything special like a bio-hazard ,
, or do they just throw it in the dumpster
for the vermin to chow down on???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had to run 150' of XH cast iron a couple years back. Keift Brothers was able to get me the pipe needed the next day after I ordered it. I do think I cleared out there stock though. Wish I could get more jobs like that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah,
Kieft Bros. Ron did me a solid with them a couple months ago. Their yard is awesome.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> They put back XH, he works for CJ Ericson.


I went to apprentice school with Matt Ericson, the owners son.


----------

